# She really does exist!



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I know I'm guilty of being stingy when it comes to sharing pictures of my baby, Sophie, :hiding: which is sort of ironic, since the Pictures section of SM is my absolute favorite section, and it's where I spend most of my time when I'm on SM. 

Sophie is my total heart dog, and I am so in love with her. She's the one who made me fall in love with this sweet breed. :heart: 

Anyway, here are some pics that I snapped up earlier. She hates the camera, and will act like a total diva whenever I try to take her picture. I had to whip out some baked salmon to get her to cooperate with me for a few shots.

Please excuse her scruffiness. She's in dire need of a cut!









She's the biggest tomboy ever, so I thought I'd put her in a sweet dress, just for kicks.


















Here she is posing with her new friends, sent to us by Debbie (mysugarbears)! Thanks so much for thinking of my Sophie, Debbie! So thoughtful and sweet! Sophie's not into toys all that much, but for some reason, she absolutely loves this squeak toy! It must be Riley's manly scent on it, LOL! Ooh la la! :wub: And the Maltese figurine is way too precious. Love it. :grouphug:








Here she is again with her friends. If you look carefully, you'll notice that a little bit of her tongue is sticking out, LOL. I have no idea why she does this, but she does it often!








Here's another tongue one. :wub: Sophie says, "Thanks for looking!" :ThankYou:

I also wanted to add that she's no longer staining (knock on wood)!! Per the recommendation of her vet, I switched her to Primal's Venison raw formula. I don't really know what caused the staining to begin with, but I sort of think it was due to the food she was on (Paw Naturaw), as well as stress she may have been dealing with... Anyway, I just hope her hair continues to grow in white! rayer:

Thank you for looking at my sweet girl.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She's beautiful! I love her dress, too. So glad you finally got around to posting pics. Happy to hear she is not staining anymore. 

Now go and make a siggy pic from one of these! LOL.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Sarah- she is just too pretty!!! She (and her coat) look so cuddly and kissable!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow! Will wonders never cease! I don't even remember what little Sophie looked like!! :w00t:

She is adorable!!! :wub: I love her cut, it makes her look like a sweet puppy. 

For your punishment (in never posting pics) you have to post pictures of her every week for a month! ....or....for a long time anyway...


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Pretty, Pretty, Pretty


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a pretty little girl! Thanks for sharing her pics.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's adorable! don't you love it when they are cuddled up in a cosy bed?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sophie's so cute and cuddly!! Love her!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is beautiful n soo white , and u say she needs a bath?? u should definitely share more pics , shes beautiful!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Sophie looks like a total sweetheart!:wub: She doesn't look scruffy at all silly mom:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E: :yahoo: How could you not share her with us??? Keeping her all to yourself -- very selfish. :angry::HistericalSmiley: Sophie is absolutely precious. What a dainty little beauty:wub:. I just love her sweet face and those pictures with her tongue out. Awwww!! She looks like a little lop-eared bunny in the third shot. What nice gifts from Debbie. They look perfect for petite Ms. Sophie. :wub2: Keep those pix coming.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

There's that sweet girl!:wub: I'm still looking for the staining that you said she had, she's beautiful and i agree with Suzan you need to make a siggie out of one of those pics and also with Pat about you needing to post pics of her every week for a month. Lol. I love the ones with her little tongue sticking out. I just want snuggle with her.
I'm glad that she liked the toy and you liked the little figurine.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sophie's beautiful! I agree that you need to post more pictures. 
I don't see any scruffiness either ....... I just see cute! :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL at your thread title. So glad we got to see her, she's a cutie pie!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sophie is a sweetheart! I just love her little face and her cut suits her well. What a doll!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: OMG, you finally posted some pics.:chili: Sophie is a little dollbaby:wub:. What a sweetheart,all dressed up in her pretty dress. Love how she shows just a peek of tongue,how cute is that. Hope to see more of your sweet Sophie,so keep em coming Sarah.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohhhh Sophie is just the sweetest looking girl ever! I love her haircut. What a beautiful little girl you have.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's about time! Sophie is darling and love love love the blue dress on her (even if she is a tomboy).


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so nice to see pics of your little doll baby Sophie!!:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a pretty little girl she is. :tender: gorgeous!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my she is so pretty. Chloe sticks her tongue out too.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Sophie is a princess!! I love her hairstyle, the long ears look really graceful, and she's certainly not in a dire need of a haircut!! I love the baby blue dress. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, thanks, everyone, for your sweet comments! :blush: Pat and Susan, your posts really made me laugh! I hope I can post more pics of her, but I have to say, SHE really makes ME work for it, LOL!

:ThankYou:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Not only does she exsist, but she is such a little doll baby. Oh how I enjoyed seeing her. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She is absolutely precious!


----------

